

Probe sees unused Internet - bmelina
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/21528/?a=f

======
andyking
Is there anywhere I can go and see a full size copy of the IP block "map"
that's thumbnailed in the article?

~~~
yellowbkpk
I tried searching for theirs to no avail, but it looks like they used Randall
Munroe's idea for using a Hilbert Curve to display their data. (See
<http://xkcd.com/195/>)

Immediately following Randall's post, I did something similar using DNS
queries and log files. I never finished it, but it sure was fun at the time:
<http://flickr.com/photos/yellowbkpk/tags/hilbertcurve/>

